
Robotics Simplified – a website for learning robotics - xiaoxiae
http://robotics-simplified.com/
======
xiaoxiae
Hey everyone!

I’m the creator of the website and a former member of the FRC team 1391 (2018
- lead programmer and driver).

The website aims to explain topics from the field of robotics in a simple way.

It offers implementations (in Python) and illustrations of the discussed
concepts, interactive visualizations (using P5.js), and is available offline
as a PDF. It’s also open-source: [https://github.com/xiaoxiae/Robotics-
Simplified-Website](https://github.com/xiaoxiae/Robotics-Simplified-Website)

IT’S STILL A WIP, so the content is subject to change.

I would love to hear your thoughts on the project!

~~~
rolph
what demographic are you targeting? college freshmen, highschool seniors?

i see as a WIP its a good start, one thing i noticed is my browser zoom was
cutting off the bottom of the page, unless i maximized my browser. [I do have
a fairly unorthodox browser set up], im wondering if you have a way of
checking a readers zoom level and adjusting?

whithout diving into the source code, the page is not a busy box full of
distractions, thats good. it looks like there is room to monetize the page [if
you ever chose to] and not eat up info space.

you have a nice image set up, im wondering if it be worth it for you to make
an interactive animation, so a reader could play with a simulation, make code
changes in some way and have a visual on expected results [yup that maybe
resource intensive] -it may help with learning for some segment of users.

i think its good keep it up, and hope it works out well :D

bookmarked and stuffed into my STEM folder for later reference

~~~
xiaoxiae
I'm glad you like it!

Yes - as I am a high school student myself, so my target audience is exactly
the people you described.

I will look into the browser problem, performance testing is something I
haven't payed enough attention to.

There is one interactive visualization in the Drive Control > Arcade Drive
article, and I am planning on adding more, but interactive code is an
absolutely amazing idea! I will definitely look into it.

Thanks so much for the advice and the bookmark!

